# Possible transport ferry from Tampa to Mexico?



## dandkay (Mar 31, 2011)

Has anyone heard news of the possible car/cargo ferry that would originate in Tampa and travel to ? Mexico.

I know there was one some years back.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Heard there is a company working on it and may open next year. They also plan to service Cuba


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

dandkay said:


> Has anyone heard news of the possible car/cargo ferry that would originate in Tampa and travel to ? Mexico.
> 
> I know there was one some years back.


I heard of at cargo ship transporting cars and container, but no passengers.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

I took the Tampa- Progreso ferry on its maiden voyage in 2003. Great way to drive from Florida to Mexico. The ferry failed within a few months partly because the Progreso port was not dredged enough to accomodate the ferry and lack of passengers. 

Since then every other year there are reports of a new ferry. Here is the latest from March this year.
Port of Tampa could offer passenger ferries to Cuba, Mexico - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## dandkay (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for info. We wouldn't mind the cargo/car idea as that would work. We still have a bit of time so who knows whta will happen. No worries, no hurries....yet!


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Ferry from Tampa to Mexico*

The company stated that late 2011/early 2012 service from Tampa to Cuba and Mexico. Both cargo and passengers. Hopefully this will come true as I live about 20 miles from Port Tampa.


----------

